# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Grote Rivieren (Sociaal Psychiatrische Kliniek Het Kasperspad)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Grote Rivieren (Sociaal Psychiatrische Kliniek Het Kasperspad)
Kasperspad 79
Dordrecht

Bezoek de website van De Grote Rivieren


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Grote Rivieren (Sociaal Psychiatrische Kliniek Het Kasperspad).*

----------

